# RECOVERING!!



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

hello guys!!! (sorry for my eng)

i think i am on the right way to recovery ).. (i will share all my story, when i will be 100% recovered)

all begins 3.5months ago.. btw dp/dr have second time..

i will let u know in hurry... 3.5 months ago i smoked CBD FLOWER, everything was okey, , in the evening i smoked 4-6joints CBD flower.. then i got big pannic attack..

next morning was totally weird . i thought "its okey, i will go to bed sooner today"
but still in the same condition..

everyone knows the symptoms of dp/dr so i will not write them here..

first 2months were not good, then i got COVID19,, that was the worst part i ever had in my life.. every day i thinking that i not make it :////... the anxiety was everyday.. that was really horrible part of my life. want to kill myself , but death is forever..


the anxiety slowly disspearing.. but it was really bad.. i dont want going anywhere outside from my house..

now i am going everywhere .. i think i am 50-60% recovered.. i always telling myself that is ONLY TEMPORERY and nothing happen to me.. that the worst part is behind me ..sometimes i had bad thoughs , but always tell myself "IT IS OKEY"! 

now i am going to the gym and then with my dog to walk.. 2months ago i would be afraid of everything..

REALLY U CANT FORGET DP, BUT TIME CAN DO IT!! ITS CHEMICAL PROCESS IN YOUR BRAIN.. 

I THINK U CAN ONLY HELP TO THE BRAIN TO HEAL HIMSELF 

1) GOOD SLEEP IS EVERYTHING!! (EXERCISE,WALKING,RUNNING HELP)
2)GOOD FOOD , NUTS,VEGETABLES 
3) I AM PROFFESIONAL POKER PLAYER, WHEN I PLAYING POKER I FORGET TO EVERYTHING
4) U HAVE TO REDUCE YOUR ANXIETY!! THATS THE KEY TO EVERYTHING

GOOD LUCK GUYS, WE WILL MAKE IT , WE WILL BE STRONGER THEN EVER

I SHARE FULL STORY ,WHEN I WILL BE 100% RECOVERED

THANKS GUYS FOR THIS "RECOVERY STORIES" THEY TOTALLY INSPIRED ME""


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

What makes you think that nuts and vegetables played a part in your recovery?


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

peter07 said:


> hello guys!!! (sorry for my eng)
> 
> i think i am on the right way to recovery ).. (i will share all my story, when i will be 100% recovered)
> 
> ...


I think you're giving people false hope. DP is mostly psychological and has to do with thinking patterns and specific things that occurred in your life. I developed much anxiety from being emotionally neglected and feelings of worthlessness to start with. You might get anxiety from a cup of coffee but it has more to do with the usual rumination that occurs with your thinking. I've been a vegan, done exercise, and enjoyed many social events. I've taken all types of supplements suggested for anxiety. They did nothing for my depersonalization. Most DP also involves some type of depression from feeling isolated in the unreal world and also often anxiety. I've had generalized anxiety disorder for most of my life. I think you need to read more and explore the facts. I suggest you watch some videos of people who conquered DP by doing hard work on changing their thought patterns. This isn't opinion. I'm speaking from years of exploration and researching facts. I also speak from my decades of DP. It's a process, not a simple cure


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Trith said:


> What makes you think that nuts and vegetables played a part in your recovery?


I'm in agreement. The facts and others' recovery stories online point to NO. Having a healthy diet (I'm vegan and eat no refined sugar), exercise, love nuts, and all nutritious foods. I've still had ongoing DP for 40 years.


----------



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

tikobird said:


> I think you're giving people false hope. DP is mostly psychological and has to do with thinking patterns and specific things that occurred in your life. I developed much anxiety from being emotionally neglected and feelings of worthlessness to start with. You might get anxiety from a cup of coffee but it has more to do with the usual rumination that occurs with your thinking. I've been a vegan, done exercise, and enjoyed many social events. I've taken all types of supplements suggested for anxiety. They did nothing for my depersonalization. Most DP also involves some type of depression from feeling isolated in the unreal world and also often anxiety. I've had generalized anxiety disorder for most of my life. I think you need to read more and explore the facts. I suggest you watch some videos of people who conquered DP by doing hard work on changing their thought patterns. This isn't opinion. I'm speaking from years of exploration and researching facts. I also speak from my decades of DP. It's a process, not a simple cure


sorry for hear that, but these things are really helped me..i never ever had anxiety problems before..

not any trauma in my life..

Only thc made my dp/dr.. but i know that i am getting better everyday..

i think this tread is for marijuana induce only..


----------



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

Trith said:


> What makes you think that nuts and vegetables played a part in your recovery?


i think that is energy for the brain to heal himself..

I think who has dp from drugs especially thc.. like me.. that recovery is faster than dp from trauma or depression or something else


----------



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

tikobird said:


> I'm in agreement. The facts and others' recovery stories online point to NO. Having a healthy diet (I'm vegan and eat no refined sugar), exercise, love nuts, and all nutritious foods. I've still had ongoing DP for 40 years.


u can try cbd oil…


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

when i was recovered after 3 years of my onset back in 2014 from my drug induced dpd, i never wrote anywhere a recovery story. i was so busy at my life that i would never think about dpdr  dpdr was like a memory of 574493939383 years ago. these guys literally seek any moment for posting something from their weed induced little dpdr story. they can not think about it. if your dpdr passed after 3 months and ours is after 10 years still present, this does not mean that you are a genius and we are brainfucked retards. you need just to think a lil bit about it. but i can totally understand your feelings. i myself thought also „im a hero, the others struggle their whole life long but i did it“. until the day when i relapsed though xd


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I've got you all beat! The second time I smoked weed... I got weed induced DP/DR for 10 minutes! My friend gave me a tootsie roll and I closed my eyes for a bit and it went away! WOW! I went on to smoke weed for 2 years pretty much every day, and was perfectly fine with that, (no relapse). Thing is... I'm on 18+ years now. Though I'd wager the "kind" of Dissociation I have now is, not only different, but way worse.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

peter07 said:


> sorry for hear that, but these things are really helped me..i never ever had anxiety problems before..
> 
> not any trauma in my life..
> 
> ...


I never got DP from marijuana. I don't understand why that happens


----------



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

tikobird said:


> I never got DP from marijuana. I don't understand why that happens


so please try cbd oil,, its not thc , but cbd.. maybe it can helps you (


----------



## 179654 (12 mo ago)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've got you all beat! The second time I smoked weed... I got weed induced DP/DR for 10 minutes! My friend gave me a tootsie roll and I closed my eyes for a bit and it went away! WOW! I went on to smoke weed for 2 years pretty much every day, and was perfectly fine with that, (no relapse). Thing is... I'm on 18+ years now. Though I'd wager the "kind" of Dissociation I have now is, not only different, but way worse.


I smoked for 12yrs and nothing happen, only gooood stuff. I enjoyed that so much. But, then!!
My friend gave me fenix oil , its 95% thc oil.. i eated 2ml.. then that happened for the first time(dpdr)… 
And i said to myself “i am done with marijuana”

i think it was 5-6monts , then it went away..

3.5monts ago i smoked after 4yrs..

and here i am.. but i think it will go away in fewmonths


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

tikobird said:


> I think you're giving people false hope. DP is mostly psychological and has to do with thinking patterns and specific things that occurred in your life. I developed much anxiety from being emotionally neglected and feelings of worthlessness to start with. You might get anxiety from a cup of coffee but it has more to do with the usual rumination that occurs with your thinking. I've been a vegan, done exercise, and enjoyed many social events. I've taken all types of supplements suggested for anxiety. They did nothing for my depersonalization. Most DP also involves some type of depression from feeling isolated in the unreal world and also often anxiety. I've had generalized anxiety disorder for most of my life. I think you need to read more and explore the facts. I suggest you watch some videos of people who conquered DP by doing hard work on changing their thought patterns. This isn't opinion. I'm speaking from years of exploration and researching facts. I also speak from my decades of DP. It's a process, not a simple cure


I couldn't agree more, I myself I have had dp my entire life. The past years being the worst, and probably at this moment worst ever. It's so much more than eating healthy and all that, while it is definitely beneficial for you well being etc. It's most of the time not a cure for many, especially the hard cases like us. For us it's a deep rooted protective mechanism ingrained in our subconscious or whatever. It's an automated way of living, thought patterns and such. I can be relaxed but still feel Depersonalized, I can cry with real tears and feel sadness and pain in my soul but be very detached from myself and my body, and that's something that even my therapist does not understand and I think she doesn't even believe me. But we can appear so normal but are so fucked in the head. It's the most twisted feeling ever, it also changes all the time.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

peter07 said:


> i think that is energy for the brain to heal himself..
> 
> I think who has dp from drugs especially thc.. like me.. that recovery is faster than dp from trauma or depression or something else


But vegetables contain little amount of calories, so almost no "energy". And there is no evidence that the brain needs to be "healed", because DPDR is often a natural defense mechanism that is triggered by a healthy brain that doesn't need any healing. I have never heard of any reason to believe that most DPDR cases can be likened to "brain injury". And anyway, even if it did need healing there is no reason why nuts and vegetables would be what is limitting it in a person who already has a normal diet.
It sounds like you are overconfident in your intuition about how to cure DPDR for no rational reason.


----------

